# multiple dropbox accounts

## mlybarger

i have dropbox installed and working fine, but i have multple dropbox accounts and would like to use them both (all) on my linux host.  has anyone gotten multiple dropbox instances running?

----------

## i92guboj

I don't think that the Dropbox client will allow that (in any OS, not just Linux).

So, unless there's an alternate -unofficial- client that can do it, you will need to run each Dropbox instance under a separate user account. I think there's a way to run it GUI-less, that way you could probably launch many dropbox instances in the background using sudo or something. But I haven't ever tested this.

Or just ditch them all and use a single Mega account which can hold probably more data than all your Dropbox accounts and also offers a Linux client.

If you can self-host your own, you could also use Owncloud.

----------

## mlybarger

i ran across this article which references a method for running multiple db accounts under one linux account. i haven't found the time to try it yet, but it seems very promising.  

i might look into own cloud, however, i'll need a more reliable network.  i keep having to reboot my home based routers from time to time. additionally, owncloud, is only partly open.  the mobile clients are closed source and the software is for a fee in the android store.  

http://superuser.com/questions/733551/can-i-run-multiple-instances-of-dropbox-at-once

----------

## i92guboj

I am not that comfortable with owncloud for some other reasons (it silently got rid of a good lot of files because on encoding issues Once).

One solution I have used a good old (s)ftp server. There are programs that can be scheduled to sync the repo to some concrete folder in your phone, and cron tasks can be set in linux as well.

----------

